# Bumpy Ride In Tow Vehicle????



## MSP381 (Mar 24, 2010)

Well I picked up the 28BHS and I am very happy with it! My TV is a 04 Tahoe Z71 with factory tow package and 4.10 rear end. Power is better than expected. My only issue is on concrete I can get some real bad bumps and the TV goes up and down. Worse in rear because of the trailer. It only does it on certain concrete. Even newer stuff. It is like I am going up and down on the joints or something. Don't know if anyone has towed through Green Bay or Appleton area but that is where it happens also coming from Lacrosse towards Appleton on the expressway. Is there anything I can do to lessen the bounce?

Thanks.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Make sure you are slightly nose down on the trailer instead of exactly level or nose up when towing.

Maybe need to take up another link in the weight bars chains also.....

The little adjustments make a big difference in the tow experience.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

One of the reasons that sometimes happens on concrete roads is at certain speeds your axles get into synchronization with the cracks in the road. Usually speeding up or slowing down just a mile or two will make it go away. Going west out of Daytona on US 92 is terrible on the concrete road built during WW two. You will see tourists stop along the road , looking at there tires and hitches. Try speeding up 2 or 3 mph before you adjust to much !


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

huntr70 said:


> The little adjustments make a big difference in the tow experience.


ditto. Double check the adjustments to make sure the equalizer is adjusted properly. Having said that, if it was just installed it probably is adjusted properly.

You will get "hobby horsed" more in a SUV than you will in a pickup because of the coil spring suspension (as opposed to leaf springs) and the shorter wheel base. Bad roads just make it feel worse. I think some poeple have put air bags in the rear, or even swapped out the coil spirngs for heavier duty ones. I assume both help somewhat.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

MSP381 said:


> Well I picked up the 28BHS and I am very happy with it! My TV is a 04 Tahoe Z71 with factory tow package and 4.10 rear end. Power is better than expected. My only issue is on concrete I can get some real bad bumps and the TV goes up and down. Worse in rear because of the trailer. It only does it on certain concrete. Even newer stuff. It is like I am going up and down on the joints or something. Don't know if anyone has towed through Green Bay or Appleton area but that is where it happens also coming from Lacrosse towards Appleton on the expressway. Is there anything I can do to lessen the bounce?
> 
> Thanks.


Man... you think that's a bad ride try the right hand lane on I-43 from Hwy.12 to I-90 in SE Wisconsin. 21 miles of fun from Elkhorn to Beloit where the dolphins learn how to jump by watching the TT's on the road! Although I love Wisconsin roads, there are just some really bad ones even though they're brand new.

As people have mentioned, a little adjustment goes a long way.


----------



## MSP381 (Mar 24, 2010)

The dealer installed the E2. He showed put the level in the doorway and it showed the rear end of the trailer is slightly lower. I am wondering what the next step would be. Should I try to get the front a little lower than the rear? If I load my trailer with bedding and other items in the front will that bring the front down? I am a greenhorn when it comes to TT's and all this is new to me.

I did try the spped method and it did not do much.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh no no no.... I think you're miss understanding.

The suggestions we're to apply more weight to the front of your tow vehicle by adjusting the weight distribution hitch setup. huntr70 stated to take your chains up another link. The higher up on the links you go will distribute more weight to the front of your tow vehicle, which in turn will raise your hitch and stiffen it up a bit.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If it tows well elsewhere, I'd slow down or speed up. Changing the system by transferring weight will just mover the natual frequency to a different range which another road will then cause trouble with... 
A couple MPH will make a big difference.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> If it tows well elsewhere, I'd slow down or speed up. Changing the system by transferring weight will just mover the natual frequency to a different range which another road will then cause trouble with...
> A couple MPH will make a big difference.


Coil rear springs are probably your biggest culprit if everything else is good.... try taking up bars as Steve said, try speeding up or down as well.....but..... and with coil springs....get airbags, you will be able to adjust!!! (r through SC is the same way!!

Clarke


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

My Expedition was a little squishy and I had the same bounce, so I decided to upgrade my suspension as well. It just happen to come with a 6.0L diesel engine and a 3/4 ton frame that seats 8.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

What is the load range on your tires? You may need to go one (or two ) load ranges stiffer. IE load (C) to load (D) or load (E) depending on tongue weight on the rear tires. James


----------



## MSP381 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have Good Year ATS and they are listed as "Standard Load". How do you adjust the linkage as you stated? I will go over the manual later and I am assuming the directions are in that.


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

I swapped tires on my rig up to LT 'E' rated. Made a significant difference. Already have the airbags but the stock 'highway touring' tires were far too soft and contributed some of their own bounce. I went with Nitto Duragraplers. Good luck.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

i forgot about tires....i concur.......E rated for sure.....


----------

